# Hilton's Guide Service



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

I was fishing Bass-n-Bucks on Sam Rayburn Suturday when Hilton's Guide Service came in on us. This guy shut his boat down 50 yards from our boat, dropped his trolling motor and came right in on us. 

We told him he too close, but we were ignored. he set up about thirty yards away and was casting within 5 yards of our boat whille sitting right on top of the spot we were trying to fish. He stayed there for two hours. whe he finally did move, he just moved about the same distance on the other side of us and did the same thing. 

He totally screwed up our starting spot that morning. If the tournamnet rules did not state "sportsmanlike manner", this guy would have been wearing and arsewhoopin.

If anybody needs a Guide on Rayburn, I would suggest that you not choose this guy. You might find yourself in a violent situation if he does that to the wrong person. It would not suit him well to do that again on practice day.

I could understand that from some guy taking his kid out and did not know any better, but this guy is supposed to be a guide. You would think that two guys wearing scare shirts in a team boat would get a little courtesy on a day that one of the biggest tournaments was going on.

What a Jackwagon!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have had that happend before on the bay. It is probaly the most frustrating thing that can happen when fishing! A guide from a little lodge there in Seadrift called Bay Flats got mad because I was fishing his hole. A 40 acr lake is what he thought was Bay Flats property! He ran right across where I was wade fishing and pulled up next to me and jumped out started wading right next to me with customers. I am not a guide and dont get to fish every day like most guides. With all the water in lakes and bays across Texas! Why do they have to do **** like that? If you get beat to a particular spot in public waters thats tough and show common courtesy. I agree with you.

What a Jackwagon!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I fully understand how you feel. It irks me to no end how some people are rude like that. If I ever see this dude, I will "Personally" thank him for giving fishing guides a bad name. 
I am a guide and have been for more than 20 years. I have not ever nor will ever do that to another fisherman....
By chance, did you imform him that you were in a tournament and politely ask him to let you have that area?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never had a good or a polite guide on Rayburn. Sorry he messed you up. I feel the same way about folks who fish into my dock when me and the grandkids are fishing off the dock. Fish aren't worth getting if they make you get into another fisherman's space.
I would never intentionally get into another fisherman's space.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fishing, is like life, in general. IF, people DO know better, they sure don't act like it! Courtesy should prevail, in all aspects of dealing with fellow humans. Some folks, pros or amateurs, just don't have a clue. They can't ALL be yankees. JM.02


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

Lone Eagle said:


> By chance, did you imform him that you were in a tournament and politely ask him to let you have that area?


yes we did. He told us it was a public lake and tournamnet bass fisherman seemed to think that we owned it. I told him 50 yards would not be a problem and he just ignored us.


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I've never had a good or a polite guide on Rayburn.


 There are several good guides on that lake. This guy is the kind of person that gives all guides a bad rep. Bill Fondren and Lynn Atkinson come to mind in a hurry. Both stand up guys and very helpfull. Bill is better midlake-south. Lynn is better North end.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

He must not be much of a guide if you have to show him were to fish.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I would have started up my motor, raised it and ran circles around him for a minute.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Harassment Law while fishing*

I've had this happen to me by guides and civilians alike. The last time it happened I called TP&W about my rights. Even though you are fishing public waters there are rules. They stated others need to give you a reasonable berth when you are fishing an area. If not tell them they are encroaching on your space, and there is a Harassment Law on public waters. If they don't abide by your request get their TX number and report them to TP&W. This came straight from a TP&W Game Warden.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You can't fix STUPID.


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

you can. but it might involve bail.


Sunbeam said:


> You can't fix STUPID.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

great white fisherman said:


> I would have started up my motor, raised it and ran circles around him for a minute.


2x!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I know fiberglass work ! wonder how much he'd loose getting his fixed!!


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

Was fishing in Rockport. Had set up a drift toward one of the spoil banks just past Palm Harbor. Was about 50 yards from spoil when these two guys pull in between us and the spoil bank we were drifting toward. Had to reel in our lures to keep from being cut off. No problem, lowered motor, started motor, then slowly drove circles around his boat, all the while hoping that they would say something. Sure felt goooood!!!!! Jumped on plane and went and fished in front of City by the Sea.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

In all my years of fishing, salt and fresh, I have had maybe three instance where someone bulled their way in. Two on salt water and one on fresh. The two on salt were while I was fishing with a guide. In one instance the other boat actually crashed (not bump but CRASH) into us they were in such a hurry to get on the school of reds we were fishing. We have had numerous times where folks would follow the guide boat, and then fish the same drifts, or go down a few hundred yards and wade. I make it a point to steer clear of guides while they are fishing with customers. They are working earning a living and I am playing!!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Guides tend to think that they own the rights to a hole just because they fish for a living. WRONG I had a guy get within 10ft of me while we were fighting a big ling off-shore last year. I told them they needed to keep their distance at least untill the fish was in the box. Nope they almost cut off our line twice. Well when we got the ling boatside I got my 22mag out and popped the ling. Never seen a boat get on a plane so fast. Guess they thought I was shooting at them.
Bottom line doesnt matter if youre a guide, rec or fishing a tourney we all need to respect eachother. Outdoorsman are a dieng breed we dont need to kill eachother off.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bad manners*

I used to fish army hole @ PT.OCONNOR wonderful winter fishing,but ran into a lot of imbeciles, one man pulled boat right up to us ,and anchored in the very spot where we were fishing, etc.I was threatned from a distance of a good city block once. that if I got any closer he would shoot my boat with a shot gun,he was so far away I could bearly hear what he was saying!I promptly shouted back for him to commece firing,seeing as to how we were not in my boat, but a friends! we were not even going close to him ,our destination was windward side of bank about a half city block away from him, we continued on and caught our limit of reds. over the years you learn to roll with the punches, but nonetheless situations can become very agitating. look up and trust in the Lord!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> Guides tend to think that they own the rights to a hole just because they fish for a living. WRONG I had a guy get within 10ft of me while we were fighting a big ling off-shore last year. I told them they needed to keep their distance at least untill the fish was in the box. Nope they almost cut off our line twice. Well when we got the ling boatside I got my 22mag out and popped the ling. Never seen a boat get on a plane so fast. Guess they thought I was shooting at them.
> Bottom line doesnt matter if youre a guide, rec or fishing a tourney we all need to respect eachother. Outdoorsman are a dieng breed we dont need to kill eachother off.


I always try to respect everyone on the water whether it's a guide or someone in a $100 homemade boat, but sometimes you just can't avoid confrontations.
One time on Toledo Bend, a guide was anchored IN the skinny boat lane ( not the nice wide ones, but the original ones that were about 20' wide). The choice was to either go out of the lane into the stump field (not gonna happen) or pass within a few feet of the guide. I chose the latter and at a very slow speed, but he still got some kind of PO'd and held up his IQ finger. 
The only thing I wish I would have done different is the next time I wished I was driving an airboat and give him a good shot of prop wash after I passed.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Actin Up said:


> yes we did. He told us it was a public lake and tournamnet bass fisherman seemed to think that we owned it. I told him 50 yards would not be a problem and he just ignored us.


Well, I hope his attitude helps him to "NOT" be a guide very much longer. I say this with my heart. People like that make all guides look bad and most of us are pretty decent folks.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Actin Up said:


> There are several good guides on that lake. This guy is the kind of person that gives all guides a bad rep. Bill Fondren and Lynn Atkinson come to mind in a hurry. Both stand up guys and very helpfull. Bill is better midlake-south. Lynn is better North end.


I "Fully" agree with you on this. Happen to know Bill Fondren and have heard nothing but good about Lynn Atkinson.


----------

